# I'm at a TOTAL loss



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

This is frustrating. I've been reading around and tried many things for the last year and a half and after such a long time I still see no improvements. I don't think I've even gained any strength or muscle at all. Just fat.

I could write down a gigantic post explaining every details of what I've tried. That could be tiresome and off the point for whoever is reading. I would really appreciate if someone could simply make me questions and I will answer to anything asked. That way it would be more simple to get at what I MUST be doing wrong, no?

It's been a long time. I'm out of motivation. It's all gone. It feels as there is no purpose. Training to no results (or terrible ones!) can be really depressing...

For the time being I'll do some weight training and a lot of cardio. I must at least try and look like I did a year ago. Skinny but lean, without this gross fatty stuff over my muscles. If there's something worst than being fat is skinny fat. It's just wrong, I can't look like this!

Please help! Ask me anything and I'll reply back. I've read a lot but naturally I still need to learn a lot otherwise I would be having results by now!

I'm at a loss. I've done many things people tell me is the correct way to go, yet nothing seems to work. It's also not very helpful that for every notion defended my a group of people there's seems to be just a large group defending something completely different. Beginners like me just don't know where to turn!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What is your training routine?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m 

firstly what is your goal ?

secondly what is your diet in detail macros and all

thirdly what is your training routine how long you stuck to it ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

|For me the first question is how old are you ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Diet and training please. One of those most likely to blame.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Dont get down mate there are guys and girls on here that will give up there time and experience to help you, look for small gains and get your diet / supplements sorted out...Ive found 80% in the kitchen and 20% in the gym was the biggest lesson for me.


----------



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Alright, lets do this.

I'm 23 years old. My goal is to gain proper weight.

My diet goes like:

450g Fat free Yoghurt + 40g-50g Oats

1-2 Bananas

300g Cottage Cheese + Strawberries

100-300g Wholegrain Pasta

2x Lean Beef or Tuna Can

Veggies: Usually carrots and tomatos cause I can just chew on them without much fuss, like fruit.

Some Bread with Peanut Butter.

I also take Animal Pak multivitamin, tho only about 3 or 4 times a week. Plus pre-workout supplemente for that extra focus.

My workout goes pretty much like:

Workout 1: 4-5 sets of Deadlift

Workout 2: Upper Body. 5 sets of Bench Press + a couple others either of Upright Rows or Back Press.

Workout 3: 4-5 Squats + 5 Back Rows

All with barbell. I workout 4 times a week. Not exactly in this order. Sometimes I might do squats one day and back rows the other. An example week would be:

Monday:

5 Squats

Tuesday:

Bench Press + others

Wednsday:

Nothing

Thursday:

5 Deadlifts

Friday:

Nothing (the deadlifts sort of kill me)

Saturday:

Back Rows... could also kick in weighted side abs, for instance.

Sunday:

Nothing

It doesn't always go like this. But the order "Squat - Bench Press - Deadlift" normally remains unchanged.

Each set is usually around 8 reps. When I put more weight it always falls to 7 or 6, and when it doesn't, its probably because I sort of moved through the set quicker. That's why its hard for me to recognize any progress in strength.

In the beginning I had other isolation exercises, but I cut on them because it made my workouts last too long.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think your age may be a factor mate.

Your metabolism may still be thro the roof IMO.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the workout, I just hope your really straining for every last rep.

Have you worked out the macros in that diet: cals; carbs; prot; fat?

Only train 3 days a week. No cardio. This is if you want to build muscle.


----------



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

What does that mean? I thought fast metabolism was sort of a good thing. Plus, shouldn't it cut down fat? And it's not like there aint plenty of guys around my age much larger than me...



> I like the workout, I just hope your really straining for every last rep.
> 
> Have you worked out the macros in that diet: cals; carbs; prot; fat?


I did. Protein should be more than enough. I don't have the numbers with me right now because Im not at home. In the end it's over my BMR

I do seem to have some issues with the Bench Press. I tried a gazzilion different ways. Changing the position of the bar, changing the position of the elbows, tucking shoulders back or letting them go with the movement. In the end it always seems that most of the work goes to my arms and shoulders and not really my chest.

With back rows I always pull the bar up with strength with straight back, and then let it go down slowly. As for squats and deadlifts I go slow through the entire motion because I don't want to snap my back.

I also started reading "Beyond Brawn". I was told is good and it has good reviews...


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

You tried any protien supplements to help boost your protien intake?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Alfiee said:


> What does that mean? I thought fast metabolism was sort of a good thing. Plus, shouldn't it cut down fat? And it's not like there aint plenty of guys around my age much larger than me...


It is good to stop you getting fat but its a tw*t if you want to gain weight and the other point being not everyone is the same.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alfiee said:


> This is frustrating. I've been reading around and tried many things for the last year and a half and after such a long time I still see no improvements. I don't think I've even gained any strength or muscle at all. Just fat.
> 
> I could write down a gigantic post explaining every details of what I've tried. That could be tiresome and off the point for whoever is reading. I would really appreciate if someone could simply make me questions and I will answer to anything asked. That way it would be more simple to get at what I MUST be doing wrong, no?
> 
> ...


Hi Alfie!

I'm afraid I cant help with all the diet and training stuff but do get how you feel as i'm feeling the same. I've been trying for years and years to shred some serious bodyfat and lean up but nothing really ever happens.

I think we just have to keep positive, keep trying. The guys on here have been really helpful and supportive to me so hopefully they can be the same for you too give you some great advice!

Good luck with it!

xx


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

3-4 sessions is fine per week for building muscle. I think you lack of progress is down to two things from reading the above,

1. No structure to your lifting - if you're not getting stronger you're not progressing, it all sounds a little "loose" with no obvious goal. What are your current lift PB's? You need to get on a program like Wendler's 531 and start making steady progress, at 23 you have loads of time to develop a great physique.

2. Diet looks pretty low in protein to be honest, and if you're gaining a disproportionate amount of fat to muscle either you're taking in too many calories, or you're not particularly carb sensitive, so you might look to drop some carbs and up fats / protein. Be better if you could work out the macros and cals on a typical days eats on something like www.fitday.com You might find after monitoring your diet for a few weeks you're eating too much / too little.

How much do you currently weigh? Height? Bodyfat level?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think both the diet and training is pretty poor to be honest .

if i struggled to gain weight like i used to before i learnt how to i would work out a detailed plan so every time i went to the fridge i knew what i was going for same as for the gym you can not say hmmm i will do some of this or have some of that you need a solid plan without being properly anal or ocd .

wherever your at right now do this routine from next week progression is key do not start to heavy or to light .... http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

bayman found a little gem of a site for formulating a basic diet which i think is great ... http://swole.me/

take a look here to calculate your bodys daily needs .... http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm

im no bodybuilder in terms of chosen sport however i train and compete in the strength arena so size is important , the only thing that separates a bodybuilder powerlifter or strongman is diet , training principles/routines vary greatly however strength training builds muscle IMO faster than a body builder split can .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

its a shame you dont have any pics of before and after, thats usually a good judge of how someones done. sometimes the way we perceive ourselves is different from how the rest of the world see us.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

And now you have an even bigger problem than when you started, because you have just had so much hit and miss "invaluable advice" thrown at you, you won't knowyour **** from your elbow....yes the invaluable advice bit was sarcasm.

I think Bayman might been the one with your best interests in mind, also, things take time, get things organised, realise that you need to put in a lot of hard graft and there are NO easy routes, and you will do ok.


----------



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

Hello again, thanks for the comments.

Alright, so I've bee taking a look around. That "fitday" website really IS helpful! I found out I'm eating close to 200g protein a day. I've always been told to eat 1g per pound of weight, but on that John Hodgson website I'm told to have 1,5g. I mean, that is quite a difference! I also noticed I'm eating over the amount of calories I burn, but not by much.

Btw, I weight 70kg (154 Pounds) and body fat seems to be at 15% (with caliper). My height is 175cm or 5.74 feet.



> because you have just had so much hit and miss "invaluable advice" thrown at you, you won't knowyour **** from your elbow...


lol yeah, that pretty much sums it up.

I'm gonna try stronglifts, it looks pretty straight forward and I love the overhead press.

One last question for the time being, can I switch Bench Press with Weighted Push Ups? There's something weird about the Bench Press for me, no matter in how many different ways I try, most of the work always seems to fall on my arms shoulders and even back! I believe I can squat, deadlift, do backrows or the overhead press with pretty decent form, so why the hell can't I bloody do bench presses?

Could the form of my body have anything to do with it? For instance people with wider shoulders should do it with a different form than people with shorter shoulders? What about the size of the arms and forearm? Do they have any influence?

PS: I don't know where I took the idea of doing weighted Push Ups, but it is likely I read it somewhere.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

personally i only do bench press because my training partner loves it and my program (stronglifts advanced) has it in you would be better subbing bench for cable cross overs as i think they are far better chest sculptors however bench pressing targets chest-front delt-triceps-back some to lesser degree some not so and will help with over head pressing .

id be tempted to do bench press looking at form first before loading the bar up then do press ups with a clap rather than weighted having your hands come off the floor helps with explosive power then just do 2 sets on cable cross over to pump but do them slow and tense for 2 secs at the bottom .

the john hodgson site is for a lean bulk and is suited to guys that train so go with the basic of 1gram of protein per pound of body weight once you stop gaining or slow down up your protein first then increase fats (good fats) then carbs last .


----------



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

Ok so I read about GOMAD on the stronglifts pdf file.

Will I still be able to take the nutrients out of milk if I am lactose intolerant?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Alfiee said:


> This is frustrating. I've been reading around and tried many things for the last year and a half and after such a long time I still see no improvements. I don't think I've even gained any strength or muscle at all. Just fat.
> 
> I could write down a gigantic post explaining every details of what I've tried. That could be tiresome and off the point for whoever is reading. I would really appreciate if someone could simply make me questions and I will answer to anything asked. That way it would be more simple to get at what I MUST be doing wrong, no?
> 
> ...


you're obviously natural (not taking steroids) and believed the bull**** that you just EAT BIG and TRAIN HEAVY and you will grow... you will.. 50% fat and 50% muscle.. if you're lucky... usually a higher ratio of fat..


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to hijack, what % do you reckon you get away with (fat% & muscle %) if the op was on AAS?


----------



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

> you're obviously natural (not taking steroids) and believed the bull**** that you just EAT BIG and TRAIN HEAVY and you will grow... you will.. 50% fat and 50% muscle.. if you're lucky... usually a higher ratio of fat..


I would like to know your own opinion on this subject. Is there a more efficient way?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A full workout with just one bar won't be helping, unless you know exactly what you are doing


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musio said:


> Just to hijack, what % do you reckon you get away with (fat% & muscle %) if the op was on AAS?


you'd expect 80% muscle with AAS, and closer to 90-95% with intelligent cycle and excellent diet.. though overall weight gain would be less, at this level, the result would be better.



Alfiee said:


> I would like to know your own opinion on this subject. Is there a more efficient way?


based on your current training and diet, you first need to improve your training as bayman said (good advice from him) and also increase your protein.

If you've put fat on your current diet, don't go for a mass gain shake (you just get fatter!) and don't go for a protein shake with carbs. Get a zero carb protein powder like:

http://www.qntuk.com/sportnutrition/qnt-metapure-zero-carb-1.html

http://www.thefitco.com/equipment/fitness/supplements/qnt-metapure-zero-carb-vanilla-1k-1.html

At your body size, as a natural, with good diet and training you'd be doing well to put on 3kg of muscle in a year.

You may think steroids are the answer- they certainly help- but only if you're training and diet are already good... otherwise you waste your potential gains; it sounds to me like you haven't nailed your training well enough yet, nor your diet..


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Use dumbells for your bench press. I find it hits the chest more and shoulders less.


----------



## Alfiee (May 21, 2011)

> A full workout with just one bar


What do you mean?


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

my contribution to this thread: do starting strength 3 days a week. eat much more protein ie eggs nuts meat


----------

